# Passat TS 1981 - Brazilian Passat



## jedrj (Mar 13, 2004)

This is my VW Passat TS 1981. 
I will show here the evolution of my car. here is a video that resume its a lot. http://youtube.com/watch?v=1T_gBZwebrE
Pics of when i bought:









starting the repair...









































































Painted:














_Modified by jedrj at 4:01 PM 5-29-2009_


_Modified by jedrj at 4:03 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Passat TS 1981 - Brazilian Passat (jedrj)*

Lots of Red X's......can u fix em?


----------



## jedrj (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Passat TS 1981 - Brazilian Passat (DubbinChris)*

does we have a problem with (image venue .com) ???
if you change the ************** for (imageve nue.co m) you can see the pics

_Modified by jedrj at 4:06 PM 5-29-2009_


_Modified by jedrj at 4:06 PM 5-29-2009_


----------

